# Wireless College, Swansea WW2



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Is there anyone possibly around who remembers a Wireless College that trained Radio Officers during latter part of WW2, it was located at Caswell Bay, Swansea. I seem to remember that one could do a six months course and end up with a "Special Licence/Certificate". Saw a good photo of the old "Cavina", think it was posated by Marconi Sahib.......had a friend who was 'Sparks' aboard her around 1950, met up with him in Avonmouth......Cheers....Glan


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

there was a wireless college onthe docks at swansea about 1948/9 started a course there aged 15 give it up after a few weeks regards graham


----------

